# does anyone in the South East/Essex area have an outdoor aviary..



## TractorTotty (Jun 3, 2013)

..who may be willing to offer our beautiful little 8-year-old male grey cockatiel a forever home? 

Hello all ~ first time posting in the avian section! :2thumb:

I have posted this also in the avian classifieds and rehoming section.

We have an 8 year old male grey cockatiel who we are looking to rehome. We have had him since he was tiny, and he lived with our female yellow cockatiel who was a rescue, who has recently passed away at 14 years old. 

His name is Merry, and he is a wonderful little thing, however now he is on his own we feel that it would be best to rehome him to somewhere where he will have the company of other cockatiels. We are ideally looking for him to go to someone with a large outdoor aviary with others of his kind.

We will not let him go to just anyone ~ it was not an easy decision to make to rehome him, but as he had lived with his 'girlfriend' for his whole 8 years, we really feel that this is best for him, rather than him living on his own.

He has always lived in a very large parrot cage and had lots of human interaction and flight time around the study where his cage is, however he has never been one for wanting to be handled, and therefore we didn't as we didn't want to stress him out. He is more than happy to chat away to you though, and wolf-whistles, barks like a dog and says 'pretty boy' in his own little way.

We would like to keep in touch with Merry's new owner(s), and he is looking for a FOREVER home - not someone who will pass him on again. 

Would love to see him in a nice big aviary enjoying the company of more cockatiels, and living out the rest of his days happily (not that he hasn't been happy so far!)

Collection or local delivery possible in and around Benfleet, Essex. Will not travel silly distances to deliver him, but do not mind delivering locally as we can then see his new home 

Please do not be offended if I ask questions, as stated earlier he will not be going to just anyone!!

No time-wasters or freebie-hunters! 

Photos of Merry coming up in a sec!

Thankyou for looking


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I love threads where they are taking the animals best interests into consideration! Well done on something that isn't an easy decision.

Is there no way that you could take on another pair to live with him? They are cracking birds and have such characters.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

We have three that live in an indoor aviary with some budgies. We would be more than happy to take him, but we are some distance from you - south of Croydon, if this is of any help?


----------



## TractorTotty (Jun 3, 2013)

Tomcat said:


> I love threads where they are taking the animals best interests into consideration! Well done on something that isn't an easy decision.
> 
> Is there no way that you could take on another pair to live with him? They are cracking birds and have such characters.


Thankyou Tomcat  yes it has been a hard decision, but it is in his best interests and that is the most important thing! We did consider taking on another one or two but really like the idea of him being in a larger aviary if possible and having more room too ~ something that we don't have. Although he is currently in a large parrot cage we feel he may be happier 



Stephen P said:


> We have three that live in an indoor aviary with some budgies. We would be more than happy to take him, but we are some distance from you - south of Croydon, if this is of any help?


Stephen, have PM'd you!


----------



## TractorTotty (Jun 3, 2013)

Little Merry is for now still looking for his new forever home, with lots of lovely space to fly around in and some other birdie friends to join


----------



## TractorTotty (Jun 3, 2013)

..and failing that, does anybody know of any other large aviaries or bird sanctuaries in the Essex or Suffolk area that may be willing to take him on? Not for them to find him another home, but for him to be able to live out the last of his years there.


----------

